#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Γραμμή υψηλής - υπερυψηλής τάσης ΔΕΗ εντός οικοπέδου / γηπέδου

## milt

ερωτήσεις περί των γραμμών υψηλής τάσης ΔΕΗ επί τοπογραφικού σχετικά με την δήλωση ότι δεν διέρχονται από το ακίνητο:

1) ποιες θεωρούνται γραμμές υψηλής τάσης της ΔΕΗ;
έχω αγροτεμάχιο με ξύλινες κολόνες εντός του αυτού...(θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι υψηλής τάσης σωστά???) 

2) αυτές τις ξύλινες κολόνες τις αποτυπώνω στο τοπογραφικό..??

3) έστω ότι έχω υψηλής τάσης τι γίνεται τότε...??

----------


## milt

με ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο είδα ότι η δήλωση στο τοπογραφικό για το αν υπάρχουν ή όχι κολώνες εντός του οικοπέδου έχει να κάνει με περιορισμούς ως προς την απόσταση ασφαλείας από αυτές και έτσι σε ενδεχόμενους περιορισμούς στο ύψος και στην απόσταση σε περίπτωση δόμησης 

μίλησα με τον υπάλληλο της ΔΕΔΗΕ της περιοχής ..μου είπε ότι πρόκειται για στύλο χαμηλής τάσης κάτω από 400V με το στριφτό καλώδιο που δεν είναι γυμνό σε ξύλινη κολώνα.........

του ζήτησα αν μπορεί να μου πει ή να μου στείλει τους κανονισμούς ασφαλείας αλλά ανησυχούσε λέγοντας μου μην βάλω τον πελάτη σε φαύλο κύκλο κτλ νομίζοντας ότι θα κάνει αίτηση στην ΔΕΗ για αλλαγή του δικτύου κτλ....έτσι δεν με βοήθησε σε αυτό το κομμάτι

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

1) Οι γραμμές υψηλής (150kV) και υπερυψηλής (400kV) τάσης διέρχονται μέσω χαλύβδινων πυλώνων εκτός εάν είναι υπόγειες.
Επισυνάπτω:
α) ένα ενδιαφέρον PDF για τα χαμηλόσυχνα ηλεκτρικά και μαγνητικά πεδία,
β) ένα PDF για το τι περιλαμβάνει υποχρεωτικά ένα τοπογραφικό εκτός σχεδίου και
γ) ένα PDF με πρότυπο τοπογραφικό εκτός σχεδίου στο οποίο αποτυπώνονται οι πυλώνες και ο άξονας γραμμής υψηλής τάσης.













2) Σε τοπογραφικό εκτός σχεδίου αποτυπώνεις σίγουρα όλες τις κολώνες υψηλής-υπερυψηλής της ΔΕΗ. Θεωρώ ότι ακόμα και τις χαμηλής τάσης που είναι συνήθως ξύλινες αλλά μπορεί να είναι και από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα πρέπει να αποτυπώνουμε παρόλο που δεν το έχω δει να αναφέρεται ρητά κάπου.

3) Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι δεν θα ήταν καλό για λόγους υγείας να οικοδομήσεις κοντά σε πυλώνες υψηλής-υπερυψηλής τάσης, νομίζω ότι υπάρχει δουλεία που στο απαγορεύει σε μια απόσταση από τον άξονα της γραμμής διέλευσης των καλωδίων.

Παρακάτω παραθέτω κάποιες σχετικές εγκυκλίους-έγγραφα από το αρχείο μου:

*Εγκ-56874/15854/161/81 Εγκ-161/81 Ε-161/81*
"Χορήγησις οικοδομικών αδειών σε ιδιοκτησίες ευρισκόμενες πλησίον γραμμών της ΔΕΗ".

Μετά το Έγγραφο 5143/23.09.1981 της ΔΕΗ που σας κοινοποιούμε για ενημέρωση, ορίζουμε ότι κατά την έκδοση οικοδομικών αδειών σε ιδιοκτησίες ευρισκόμενες κοντά σε Γραμμή Μεταφοράς 66/150/400 ΚΥ της ΔΕΗ οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει έχουν απευθυνθεί στη ΔΕΗ (ΔΕΠΜ, Τομέα Συντηρήσεως Γρ. κ' ΥΣ Μεταφοράς οδ. Αγ. Άννης 70 Αιγάλεω) για καθορισμό όρων δομήσεως από πλευράς δουλείας διελεύσεως Γραμμών Μεταφοράς ων που δεν βρίσκονται κοντά στις ανωτέρω Γραμμές Μεταφοράς θα γίνεται στο τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα του φακέλλου σχετική δήλωση από τον μελετητή μηχανικό.
Αθήνα, 24 Νοεμβρίου 1981.


*Εγκ-84543/16693/118/10-12-85 Εγκ-118/85 Ε-118/85*
"Οικοδομικές άδειες σε ιδιοκτησίες που βρίσκονται κοντά σε γραμμές της ΔΕΗ".

Αναφερόμαστε στην §1.ε του άρθρου 10 του από ΠΔ.23.01.1985 (ΦΕΚ.49/Δ΄/1985) με το οποίο τροποποιήθηκε και συμπληρώθηκε το από ΠΔ.03.09.1983 "_για τον τρόπο έκδοσης των οικοδομικών αδειών_" (ΦΕΚ.394/Δ΄/1983).
Στην παράγραφο αυτή μνημονεύεται μεταξύ άλλων ότι πρέπει στο τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα να απεικονίζονται οι εναέριες γραμμές μεταφοράς υψηλής τάσης της ΔΕΗ που τυχόν διασχίζουν το Ο.Τ.. Επειδή η ανοικοδόμηση μπορεί να επηρεάζεται όχι μόνο όταν διασχίζεται το Οικοδομικό Τετράγωνο αλλά και όταν διέρχονται οι γραμμές κοντά σ' αυτό, επισημαίνουμε ότι η Εγκύκλιος 56874/15854/161/1981 με την οποία έχουν δοθεί οδηγίες για την χορήγηση οικοδομικών αδειών σε ιδιοκτησίες που βρίσκονται κοντά σε γραμμές της ΔΕΗ, δεν έχει καταργηθεί και παρακαλούμε για την εφαρμογή της".


*Εγκ-45754/8764/62/9-7-87 Εγκ-62/87 Ε-62/87*
"Οικοδομικές άδειες σε ιδιοκτησίες που βρίσκονται κοντά σε γραμμές της ΔΕΗ."

Με αφορμή το Έγγραφο 3568/1987 της ΔΕΗ, σχετικά με το αντικείμενο του θέματος, σας γνωρίζουμε τα εξής:
Η έννοια δουλείας επί των ακινήτων που αναφέρονταν στο άρθρο 100 του ΓΟΚ 1973 το οποίο δεν ισχύει σήμερα, δεν έχει αλλάξει με τις αντίστοιχες διατάξεις του άρθρου 25 του Ν.1577/1985 "_περί ΓΟΚ_".
Ως εκ τούτου σας πληροφορούμε ότι οι Εγκύκλιος 161/1981 και Εγκύκλιος 118/1985 , δεν έχουν καταργηθεί και παρακαλούμε για την εφαρμογή τους.


*Εγκ-42002/24-9-90 ΕΓΚ-42002/90*
"Οικοδομήσεις σε ακίνητα που επηρεάζονται από Γραμμές Μεταφοράς 66/150/400 KV της ΔΕΗ".

Ύστερα από το υπ' αρ. Έγγραφο ΚΓΡΥΣ/Φ-280-1/4798/27.06.1990 της ΔΕΗ σχετικά με έκδοση οικοδομικών αδειών σε ακίνητα που επηρεάζονται από γραμμές μεταφοράς 66/150/400 KV, παρακαλούμε για την πιστή εφαρμογή των Εγκύκλιος 161/1981 , Εγκύκλιος 118/1985 και Εγκύκλιος 62/1987 , διότι από τη μη εφαρμογή των σχετικών εντολών δημιουργούνται κατά την οικοδόμηση παραβιάσεις των προβλεπομένων διακένων ασφαλείας από τους αγωγούς των Εναερίων Γραμμών Μεταφοράς".


*Εγγρ-5143/23-9-81   ΕΓΓΡ-5143/81*
"Γραμμές μεταφοράς 66/150/400 KV. Ανέγερση κτισμάτων με άδειες οικοδομήσεως μέσα στη ζώνη δουλειάς διελεύσεως των Γραμμών Μεταφοράς ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος ΔΕΗ (αποστάσεις)."

Αναφερόμαστε στην υπόθεση σχετικά με την οποία κατά τα ανωτέρω έγγραφα ΔΕΗ προς τις Υπηρεσίες Πολεοδομίας Αθηνών - Πειραιώς τα οποία σας έχουμε κοινοποιήσει (τότε Υπηρεσία Οικισμού του Υπουργείου Δημοσίων Έργων) και σας πληροφορούμε τα εξής:

Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις γίνεται ανέγερση κτισμάτων με άδεια Οικοδομήσεως, μέσα στη ζώνη διελεύσεως των Γραμμών Μεταφοράς της ΔΕΗ, τα οποία αρκετές φορές δυστυχώς, παραβίαζαν τους όρους δομήσεως που καθορίζονται από το καθεστώς δουλείας διελεύσεως που έχει συσταθεί με αναγκαστική απαλλοτρίωση για κάθε Γραμμή Μεταφοράς. Συγχρόνως δε, τόσο ο Μηχανικός της οικοδομής, όσο και ο ιδιοκτήτης δηλώνουν ότι αγνοούσαν τελείως την ύπαρξη του θέματος αυτού τουναντίον, τις περισσότερες φορές ισχυρίζονται ότι το γεγονός ότι η Πολεοδομία τους χορήγησε άδεια Οικοδομήσεως, σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλος περιορισμός.Σημειώνουμε ότι η μη τήρηση των όρων δομήσεως που καθορίζονται από τη δουλεία των Γραμμών Μεταφοράς έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα τη δημιουργία σε πολλές περιπτώσεις παραβιάσεων των επιτρεπομένων διακένων ασφαλείας προς τους ροηφόρους αγωγούς υψηλής τάσεως 66/150/400 ΚΥ πράγμα που προξενεί άμεσο κίνδυνο προκλήσεως ηλεκτρικών ατυχημάτων. Πέραν τούτου δημιουργούνται και άλλες δυσμενείς συνέπειες όπως ασφαλιστικά μέτρα για την κατεδάφιση των κτισμάτων που παραβιάζουν καθυστερήσεις στην ηλεκτροδότηση κ.λπ..Κατόπιν των ανωτέρω θεωρούμε σκόπιμο να γίνεται μία υπόμνηση προς τους ενδιαφερομένους κατά την υποβολή της αιτήσεως για έκδοση Αδείας Οικοδομήσεως.
Μία πρόταση που κάνουμε είναι στην αίτηση για την έκδοση της άδειας να υπάρχει ειδική επισημείωση - έστω και με πρόσθετη σφραγίδα - ότι σε περίπτωση κατά την οποία το ακίνητο βρίσκεται κοντά σε Γραμμών Μεταφοράς (συγκεκριμένα μέσα στο διάδρομο δουλείας διελεύσεως πλάτους 20μ. εκατέρωθεν και κατά μήκος του άξονα των ΓΜ 66 και 150 ΚΥ, συνολικό πλάτος διαδρόμου 40μ.. Αντίστοιχα δε 25μ. και 50μ. για τις ΓΜ 400 ΚΥ), ο αιτών θα πρέπει να απευθύνεται και στη ΔΕΗ για καθορισμό των όρων δομήσεως από πλευράς δουλείας διελεύσεως Γραμμών Μεταφοράς ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος
Εφόσον συμφωνείτε με τα ανωτέρω παρακαλούμε να εκδώσετε σχετική Εγκύκλιο στις κατά τόπους Υπηρεσίες και Γραφεία Πολεοδομίας και τα άλλα όργανα που εκδίδουν Άδειες Οικοδομήσεως.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

τα μόνα σχετικά που βρήκα εγώ είναι τα εξής:

*Υ.Α. 70261/2874/1967 - Περί εγκρίσεως Κανονισμών δια την εγκατάστασιν και συντήρησιν Υπαιθρίων Γραμμών Ηλεκτρικής ΕνέργειαςΤροποποιήθηκε από :
*
Υ.Α. 104312/5094/1969, (ΦΕΚ 829/Β/19.12.1969) «Περί συμπληρώσεως του πίνακα Ι του άρθρου 232 των ισχυόντων κανονισμών δια την εγκατάστασιν και συντήρησιν Υπαιθρίων Γραμμών Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας»Υ.Α. 2013/87/1969, (ΦΕΚ 476/Β/25.7.1969) «Περί τροποποιήσεως και συμπληρώσεως των άρθρων του τμήματος 23 και των άρθρων 283, 299 των κανονισμών δια την εγκατάστασιν και συντήρησιν Υπαιθρίων Γραμμών Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας του 1967» 
*Πλήρη Κείμενα*

ΦΕΚ 608Β_67 (Μέγεθος: 5303 Kb)

πηγή : ΕΛ. ΙΝ.Υ.Α.Ε.

επίσης ΤΟ ΦΕΚ 512Β 2002 για την προστασία απο ηλεκτρικά μαγνητικά πεδία .

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Απευθύνθηκα με ένα email στη ΔΕΗ θέτοντας το παρακάτω ερώτημα:
"Θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσετε για τη νομοθεσία που αφορά τη δουλεία σε γήπεδο εκτός σχεδίου λόγω γραμμών υψηλής/υπερυψηλής τάσης της ΔΕΗ. Επιθυμώ να μάθω αν ακόμα και σήμερα υπάρχει τέτοια δουλεία και ποιου εύρους από τον άξονα των γραμμών."

Η απάντηση που έλαβα:
"Συγκεκριμένη και σαφή απάντηση θα πρέπει να δοθεί απ’τον *ΑΔΜΗΕ/ΥΣ ΔΟΞΑΣ –οδός Στίλπωνος Κυριακίδη 29 –τηλ. 2310 204501- ΤΚ 546 36 Θεσ/νίκη*, όπου και θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείτε για τη σχετική έγκριση.

Ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ γνωρίζει ότι *η δουλεία είναι 20m εκατέρωθεν του άξονα της γραμμής 150 kV.*"

----------

milt

----------


## milt

μου δίνεται η αίσθηση ότι παίζουν ένα είδος κρυφτού.............

----------


## Xάρης

Η ΔΕΗ λειτουργεί ως κλασικό ελληνικό δημόσιο.
Αντί να μεταφέρουν το αίτημά μου στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία, μου δίνουν μια διεύθυνση και ένα τηλέφωνο (όχι διεύθυνση email*) και αναφέρουν ατεκμηρίωτα (χωρίς αναφορά σε νομοθεσία) κάτι για τη δουλεία.

Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα της χώρας δεν είναι πρωτίστως οικονομικό.

* Προτιμώ να επικοινωνώ με τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και οργανισμούς πάντα με email διότι οι έγγραφες απαντήσεις είναι περισσότερο δεσμευτικές και μπορείς να κάνεις αναφορά σ' αυτές.

----------


## tympos

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Χάρη για την αναλυτική του απάντηση.
Μια παρατήρηση-ερώτηση. Στον 4178/2013 αναφέρει ότι απαγορεύονται οι δικαιοπραξίες αν η αυθαίρετη κατασκευή βρίσκεται "Εκτός σχεδίου πόλεως ή εκτός ορίων οικισμού,εντός απόστασης είκοσι (20) μέτρων από τον άξοναδιέλευσης αγωγών μεταφοράς υψηλής τάσης ρεύματοςάνω των 150 kW."
Δηλαδή λέει kW και όχι kV.
Μήπως έγινε λάθος στον 4178 ή πρέπει να μετατρέπουμε τα V σε W ή ανάποδα?

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος.

*kV* είναι μονάδα μέτρησης *τάσης*
*kW* είναι μονάδα μέτρησης *ισχύος*

----------


## ay8airetos

Καλησπέρα,

σε γήπεδο στο μέσο του περίπου υπάρχει πυλώνας της ΔΕΗ με απαλλοτρίωση 12μx12μ. Τα ερωτήματά μου είναι τα εξής:

1. Το όριο της απαλλοτρίωσης της ΔΕΗ θεωρείται πλάγιο όριο και το κτίριο (βιοτεχνικό) θα πρέπει να απέχει 10μ από αυτό;;

2. Η απαλλοτριωμένη επιφάνεια των 144μ² προφανώς και αφαιρείται από το συνολικό εμβαδόν του τεμαχίου. Αν από την αφαίρεση αυτή χάνεται η αρτιότητα του γηπέδου, υπάρχει καμια παρέκκλιση (εκτός των παρεκκλίσεων του Π.Δ της εκτός σχεδίου);;



Ευχαριστώ

----------

